

Obligatory language War: 2012 edition - gits1225
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/15b96i/what_languages_fix/

======
zoowar
It would be cool to see something similarly simple differentiating various
electronic social portals through the years. I suppose BBS is the base
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletin_board_system>.

